# Underwater Forest



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking about offering diving to the underwater forest out of Orange beach during the month of September. There are a total of 8 ledges out there even though the news reports 1. Any interest in going? I'm a PADI OWSI with a 38' boat. 

Just wanted to get some feedback and see what you thought.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you post the statistics on the forest dive it might help a potential customer decide. Depth,Rough distance from OB, prices...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

sealark said:


> If you post the statistics on the forest dive it might help a potential customer decide. Depth,Rough distance from OB, prices...


+1. If the price is right and it is shallow I might be interested.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd probably be in, as well as a couple (if not more) of my dive buddies.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Most of them are less than 70' belly on the sand with 3-4 in 50'. Nice pretty fast boat. All day with grilled lunch served. I'm the only one with all of the ledges that'll offer dive trips. Ill need to get out there and find which ones have the best stuff to look at nowadays. What's fair? I charge $180 pp to fish them for a total of 6 hrs. I'm thinking its an all day affair so open to suggestions


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to go


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I was thinking about offering diving to the underwater forest out of Orange beach during the month of September. There are a total of 8 ledges out there even though the news reports 1. Any interest in going? I'm a PADI OWSI with a 38' boat.
> 
> Just wanted to get some feedback and see what you thought.


Would love to go.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife and I would go,possible a few others.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

LopeAlong said:


> Most of them are less than 70' belly on the sand with 3-4 in 50'. Nice pretty fast boat. All day with grilled lunch served. I'm the only one with all of the ledges that'll offer dive trips. Ill need to get out there and find which ones have the best stuff to look at nowadays.


I'll go out with you to see the stumps.



LopeAlong said:


> What's fair? I charge $180 pp to fish them for a total of 6 hrs. I'm thinking its an all day affair so open to suggestions


Most dive charters out of Pensacola cost between $100-$150 per head, $100 for near-shore trips and $150 for Oriskany trips. Most include lunch, a dive master, and a pre-dive briefing. 

$180 might scare some folks off, but would be acceptable to others. I suspect that $150 would be acceptable to many divers for a unique spot like this.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for the support. There's enough to warrant me getting the insurance.


----------



## Seahorselady (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm definately interested!! Been trying to find someone taking divers out there! Please keep me posted


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I am interested !


----------



## Dr. Peanut (Mar 14, 2013)

My brother and I would love to go. Pm me when you get ready


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

interested but $180 seems steep. not trying to beat you down but i think whackum's post gives some good reference. i've never done a dive charter though so it all seems expensive to me


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

below me said:


> i've never done a dive charter though so it all seems expensive to me


Yeah, me too. 
I wouldn't be able to dive much if I had to pay charter prices. It would be really awesome to see the stumps though!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like soon, they'll be releasing the GPS numbers to the public.

http://blog.al.com/live/2013/07/weeks_bay_foundation_hopes_to.html#incart_river


----------



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

Should have been a PM


----------



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

Also should have been a PM


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent you a pm.


----------

